
Show HN: Open-Source Selenium IDE Light Extension for Chrome, Kantu for Chrome - a9t9
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kantu-browser-automation/gcbalfbdmfieckjlnblleoemohcganoc
======
chickenfries
Tried it and I have a few questions about how to use it:

Am I supposed to visit the url I want to start from, even after entering the
base url? I was expecting it to open a tab with the base url.

How do I take the JSON export and run it with selenium?

We have a bunch of selenium tests at work that are extremely fragile and
generated by coding instead of something that records actions like this. It
takes a long time to write tests and no one does it as a result. I would love
to get to a system where the tests are created like this and saved to a folder
where CI can run them.

~~~
smoll
In my experience, record & playback tools (like Selenium IDE) generate test
code that is a lot more fragile than tests written in code from scratch. I
suppose if no one knows how to write anti-fragile tests or it takes way too
long, then using a tool like this is a step up. But keep in mind that you may
be trading one problem (no one wants to write tests) for another (what the
hell are these autogenerated tests even doing? this isn't a regression, it's a
feature! etc.)

~~~
chickenfries
> I suppose if no one knows how to write anti-fragile tests or it takes way
> too long, then using a tool like this is a step up.

This is kind of the situation I'm in, but I see how you could get yourself in
a position where you have no idea what your longer integration tests do
because they're generated by Selenium IDE.

Browser integration testing is hard.

------
defied
Nice work! We work on a cloud-based Selenium grid [1] that can run both
WebDriver and Selenium IDE. I just tried your plugin and exported a test as
HTML, uploaded it and was immediately able to run the test on all the browsers
in our cloud.

[1] [https://testingbot.com](https://testingbot.com)

------
navalsaini
Is it safe to use it? Are my username, passwords and important numbers
accessible to chrome extensions?

~~~
a9t9
Extension can/could read all data that you enter in websites. So you should
only install extensions from trusted sources/developers.

And/or: What I do is to have one Chrome profile for important websites (e. g.
online banking) and another one for the casual web surfing. This "casual"
profile is where I try out all new extensions. And only the ones I really need
are used in the "secure" profile as well.

------
zootam
neat, any idea on how long it will take to add asserting/verifying stuff?

~~~
a9t9
Not very long... Assert, frame/iframe and EVAL support are next on the list.
Plus fixing any bugs that might show up.

For bug reports and feature requests you can email us (team AT a9t9.com) or
simply open a github ticket: [https://github.com/A9T9/Kantu-for-
Chrome/issues](https://github.com/A9T9/Kantu-for-Chrome/issues)

